# TechPowerUp Giving Away 3DMark 11 Keys



## btarunr (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerUp is celebrating the launch of Futuremark 3DMark 11, the company's next-generation 3D graphics benchmark. We will be giving away four keys of 3DMark 11 Advanced Edition, the variant that is tailored for gamers and overclockers alike. To stand a chance to win, simply post in the comments why you love visiting TechPowerUp. Keep your post as concise as possible. We will announce four lucky winners on launch-day of 3DMark 11. 

Some terms and conditions: 
Only one post allowed per user.
Participants can edit their entries
Thread will be closed on 7th December 2010, at 11:59 PM CET (Central European Time).
All members are allowed to participate

Update: We now have 6 keys to give away.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerUp because of its knowledgeable community, the extensive reviews, the amazing GPU-Z utility and the mutual feeling of "Have computer, will tear it to pieces and rebuild it so I can game properly."


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 6, 2010)

Because, I always like reading up to date/breaking tech news first.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because of fast news and forum...


----------



## mav2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

The best for reviews, news and anything and everything to do with GPU's.


----------



## cmberry20 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerUP as it gives the latest news on all PC hardware & the forums are friendly, helpful & well laid out.

Short & sweet!


----------



## Nitroin (Dec 6, 2010)

The simpliest reason why I love to visit techpowerup is for my epic "nerdiness".

Everything (...almost everything) I want to know about hardware and software is posted here, without googlin' everywhere, in a very easy and convenient way.

Thanks and...sorry for my english, I'm from Italy, bye!


----------



## Rebelstar (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not a native english speaker but we don't have such resource on our language like all in one pack with fresh reviews from the different sites, so I like it. Also TechPowerUP has interesting Case Mod gallery with votes and comments. I went to this site cuz of GPU-Z programm.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the place cause i've been lurking here since w1zzard first made ATItool.

This was the first IT forum i came across where the higher ups (w1zzard and Urlyin come to mind) werent douchebags, and replied to PM's even from a complete noob like me. Hell, back then, W1zzy was just a noob little programmer with dreams of one click overclocking.


Even today TPU still sticks around as being one of the best sites for the reasons i state above - we have a few trolls and people who are a pain in the butt, but at least the banstick doesnt come out for disagreeing with a staff member (unlike whats happened to me on various other forums).

Where else would let me get away with impersonating the head admin with a googly eyed version of his avatar with its beard on fire?

Yeah, we get slapped down (or since i became a mod, give out the slapping) but with leniency. we actually want members to stay here and help everyone else out, as opposed to other forums who just ban everyone for disagreeing.


Nowhere else on the web can you keep learning such useful information without being insulted at the same time.

edit: This is what my web browser looks like on a regular basis


----------



## Zhang Ren (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats actually not very difficult. Quality, Quickness, Variety and of course GPU-Z. Two small things i really appreciate is the Case Mod section and the Todays Reviews.
Keep it up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 6, 2010)

The reason I love TPU.... You have so many different Cultures coming together for the same purpose. Yes, we can go and 'mess" up here and there.. But, we are all human.. The best thing I can say for how I love TPU... Click my Loonym's link in the sig.. The BIGGEST reason TPU is a great site for Tech.


----------



## afw (Dec 6, 2010)

Simple ... cos it's the best ...


----------



## Atom_Anti (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerUp, because the best English source.


----------



## mtosev (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because of the reviews, ultilities and the wacky moderators


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't stand the ego of other websites' mods, and the users here are more "educated".


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerup because i learnt alot of stuff and get updated very fast on new tech. On top of that there is the reviews and the forums with the awesome community. Oh and the contests too.


----------



## human_error (Dec 6, 2010)

I came to TechPowerUp for the reviews, I stayed because of the community - no matter what it is if it's to do with computers there's always someone else here interested in it. So I love TPU because of both.


----------



## Flibolito (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome place for computer crazy people to hang-out.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Dec 6, 2010)

sensible, reliable, technical and quotable, information and reviews. Always will be the 1st place to search when lookin for answers.


----------



## hardan (Dec 6, 2010)

Simply, it's the must have in your bookmarks to be updated in technology. I love it.


----------



## nikola (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because of best news and reviews on the web   and each of us use GPU-Z


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because their is always something new to learn.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because it's the Worlds greatest online community to be a part of.


----------



## fusionblu (Dec 6, 2010)

I love this place since great systems, both low and high end, are actually appreciated here and if you get hardware problems then there are many here who can help you out. 

The other thing I like is that even though I've been helped on a few points I've also been able to help some people already and I've only been on the forums for a month which isn't too bad in my opinion.

Originally I only went to check TechPowerUP to check their latest news (since it was and still is legit and reliable as always if I'm not mistaken), but a few months ago I actually noticed for the first time they had a forum so I checked it and from what I found I decided after a while to come on and see how I can help or be helped. 

From here I have found things which never fully occured to me (such as extreme cooling and how to safely overclock) and I've become a lot more familiar with tools such as CPUID's CPU-Z and this website's GPU-Z (I like both since they have a similar layout style to each other and they work well together too when it comes to monitoring how my hardware is running).

I also like the users on here as I actually see decent solutions to the problems posted here and I've learned things from them too. 

Overall I can safely and certainly say that this website and it's forum is a place where you can learn most of the things that you can do to make full use of your PC with the hardware it has.


----------



## dooman (Dec 6, 2010)

The best reviews, a lot of news, helpful forum. TPU ROCKS


----------



## Taskforce (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh its tpu give away.


----------



## ZentiX (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Techpowerup because of the wide news about new hardware, great reviews and GPU-Z.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp for the up to date news, software tools/downloads, reviews and the most pleasant community i have found on any tech web site meaning it was worth it to stop lurking here and join in.

Probably the most important part of why i and many others love visiting TechPowerUp is w1zzard and all the great tools he makes for the community along with the great reviews and all the hard work in general that he puts in that benefits all of us geeky types including non members.


----------



## evillman (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because they're giving away 3DMark11 keys. (Joke)
I love visiting TPU because I love technology, and I can find and learn a lot about it here.


----------



## Pasatempios (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because I get to read the funny comments from it's members just by looking beneath the news
 It's got great reviews too.


----------



## shb- (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because it is possible to get free software licence just by writting comment .
hah my joke ir 2 minutes late 

and now serious:
Because TPU gets news faster then others and because it looks nice (page design i mean).


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's a self-less community that thinks of others before themselves


----------



## claylomax (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting Techpowerup because of its great home page (link to reviews, latest tech news and latest forum posts on one single page, I mean it looks bigger than other websites) and its great community always eager to help when you have a problem.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 6, 2010)

I Love the professionally made Hardware reviews. News section is helpful and fun too, and community really seems intelligent and friendly.
Oh, and of course GPU-Z - best graphics detection and monitoring software ever!


----------



## Enmity (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU firstly because W1zz brings us such awesome and thorough reviews.  The site is a great tool for anyone seeking tech knowledge, advice and troubleshooting. Using this site alone I have become a real enthusiast. I've learnt a lot from the very knowledgable staff and members here and grown very passionate for computing, gaming and upgrading! It's great being part of a community dedicated to helping others. This is why I and hundreds more like me love this place.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp! because they have the latest and greatest news and reviews thanks to the staff and W1zzard. And of course with those traits the site itself has developed one of the most friendliest and helpful forum communities. How can you not love TPU?


----------



## dany74q (Dec 6, 2010)

In the current age of highly doubtful speculations posted everywhere , I need a source that could be trusted . 
That is , of course - TPU .


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because it's a friendly community and because I like W1zzard's honest and unbiased reviews, especially the "Performance Summary" and "Performance per xxx" charts.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't say i 'love' visiting.

TPU manages to deliver even the most random and odd news the tech market has to offer. Suppose i come here often for some UK folk and some of the international fellas. I like a forum with a decent amount of people from the UK. And i never really liked 3DMark, such a tool for e-peen.

Good points though: GPU Reviews and GPU-z are really good. Oh, and realtemp. The Teamspeak is good. Met afew, hopefully life, friends here too.


----------



## R3DF13LD (Dec 6, 2010)

1st post but already know techpowerup from long time before i just love to read articles bout new stuff n reviews of new tech stuff cheers...


----------



## servin247365 (Dec 6, 2010)

*I love it!*

I love it for focus of tech news!


----------



## musek (Dec 6, 2010)

I like to visit Techpowerup because of it's news/reviews and mostly it's *great community from all over the world*. People from Asia, Europe, America, even Africa and Australia are here to help with every problem and share their knowledge in a simple, *polite* and funny way.


----------



## Infinity9 (Dec 6, 2010)

*I love You TPU*

I love You TPU Because TPU is best of the best of review and news site's

TPU have special things *!*

TPU is top of all hardware site's


----------



## jfgwapo (Dec 6, 2010)

What's not to love?


----------



## kharras (Dec 6, 2010)

Love TPU because of good collection of news, very helpful and polite forum, and some great utilities


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 6, 2010)

i love TPU cuz we are the best in everything, we have Inventors of most programs used in this world and best ever forums with extreme reviews.
and am always say "we" cuz everyone sign in this site he become feel he's part of it.


----------



## AndreiD (Dec 6, 2010)

Because I live in my mom's basement and rarely come in contact with other forms of life.
Without hardware reviews and news my life would be even more meaningless.


----------



## greedyisgood (Dec 6, 2010)

Techpowerup rocks in terms of reviews, articles also whats new and hot in IT industry. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jamsbong (Dec 6, 2010)

I love techpowerup and visits this website everyday. The standouts that I love from this hardware review site are:

1. the thorough insights inspection of the hardware components
2. easy to read comparison graphs and very useful summary at the end
3. thorough Overclocking tests (very rare to find it in other sites)
4. Database hardware reviews from different websites
5. Updates daily
6. GPU-Z
7. fewer crazy fanfare and less trolling
8. The speed of review (everytime a new product is out, you guys posts the review very early).

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## gumpty (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU cause of the community. There is always humble, helpful advice on offer no matter how noobish the question.

You had me at hello.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 6, 2010)

i love visiting TechPowerUp because:
1. it offers me a lot of information about technology and its development
2. it offers me much knowledge about life style
3. from forum i learn many things about PC, hardware and troubleshooting
4. TechPowerUp has simple interface that help me much to find any information that i need
5. i feel very welcome on the forum so it makes me comfortable to ask something and share any knowledge that related to thread or problems
6. TechPowerUp is one stop source, so i can have many information that relate to other web just by visiting TechPowerUp
7. TechPowerUp has nice case modding gallery to display their member creativity
8. it has special page for database and software, so its really help when i need like bios, or software that related to it
9. the most important thing that TechPowerUp gives me not only information, but i could have many friends there


----------



## Zehnsucht (Dec 6, 2010)

Best review of graphic cards, with comparison to many other models in the same graphs. Very high standard on the forums.


----------



## caleb (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU *staff* for keeping me up do date with latest hardware information. Thanks to you I was able to stay up to date with computer news after I finished univ and started working. Before work I had time to lurk the internet for news but now I'm totally hooked up to TPU which satisfies my PC hardware addiction.

PS. Also I get warned only occasionally


----------



## erasure (Dec 6, 2010)

Liberty is HERE, thats why i love TPU


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Dec 6, 2010)

I went to TPU firstly because ATITool. 
But then, after checking out the forums, it is clear that some of the best fully-knowledge people are here, and they can give almost any question about computer hardware and software.

And it couldn't be better with the addition of GPU-Z, Hardware reviews, news and so much more.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 6, 2010)

I love & _hate _ TPU! Why I love it though is down to the community that follows the content. With all the inequities aside, TPU is a fantastic resource for those exchanging information & helping others, first & foremost.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 6, 2010)

I come here for the best help in the net, quality reviews and mods who actually appear to be people instead of insecure 15yo with serious confidence issues.

Thanks to W1zz and all the members for the site and especially the forums


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2010)

i love tpu because i can share my experiences and help others. i love helping people make the best out of what they have and i feel even if you cannot afford the best stuff you should be able to make it perform the best possible and get every last bit of enjoyment out of what you have. i love to see others happy and excited and if i can help at least one person that makes me feel like what i've done has paid off. even though im known for having high end stuff none of that would be possible without the energy i get from fellow tpuers driving me to a higher level of knowledge, experience, pushing me to learn everything possible and i am thankful for having the ability to share my experiences with people to provide feedback that i feel helps tpuers make educated decisions on products they may or may not be considering to purchase. showing what is possible with todays hardware by doing reviews, running benchmarks and just having fun is what i love doing most. i've ventured to other sites but i always come right back to tpu and enjoy every last minute i spend here, which somedays is SEVERAL hours. i am constantly trying to find ways to give back to the community and always want to do more. 

one of the most exciting things is the following i have on tpu, the feeling i get from seeing 25+ people watching one of my threads during a buildlog or bench session feels amazing and drives me to push myself to a new level every time. im glad to have so many friends here on tpu.

in the beginning i was just another noob seeking help and now i've come a LOOOONG ways and im doing my best providing the help people seek


----------



## Tensa Zangetsu (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerUp = ((Informative Reviews*Current Tech)+((Custom Mods+Ideas)Helpful Members))


----------



## Willynuisance (Dec 6, 2010)

I love to read techPowerUp news everyday cause it is the place where the best hardware news are display in the first time, the software tools are the best we can have for tweaking and monitoring and information is always impartial !


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 6, 2010)

because I've heard that Wizz is a Stallion in the sack and I hope one day he will tell us his secrets.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 6, 2010)

W1zzards killa reviews on new hardware , great community people sharing there ideas and opinions


----------



## n-ster (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because of the welcoming and happy to help community. TPU has become part of my life, lots of time spent on this site, and I've learned ALOT! And I believe that I have helped enough people to say that I have thought others even more...

W1zzard's reviews are not only AWESOME and timely, but they are the most comprehensive of all. There are MANY members who invest alot into TPU, including all the moderators and staff. They are the fairest I have ever seen.

But most of all, the best part of TPU is the community. You feel part of it very quickly, and we (mostly ) respect each other and have very good discussions. Our frequent members often are the ones who help everyone the most, and we have a great knowledge base 

I don't expect to win as I have the worst luck in these kinds of things (and in life in general), but all I really want to say is:

Thanks W1zzard, thanks moderators and staff, but most importantly, Thank you every member of TPU!


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Dec 6, 2010)

*love tpu..*

I love techpowerup because it's techpowerup..
not anything else..
not pretend to be anything else..


*sorry for bad english


----------



## Peanutsfr (Dec 6, 2010)

*Groundbreaking Site*

Tech Power Up is in smartphone's RSS reader for a while because:
-Extensive Products Releases round'up
-Comprehensive reviews
-Useful tips, tools and tricks...

Cheers from France

Sam


----------



## Mynock (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because of such amount of articles, informations, reviews and overclockers stuff in one place on high writers level. YOU ARE MY EVERY DAY BREAD ;-)


----------



## ArkanHell (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because is like a big family. You won't have that feeling in another please.
Also, they became an authority in Reviews, their word are law.


----------



## metalkhor (Dec 6, 2010)

I Love TPU because of interesting news and fantastic reviews.


----------



## x_phir3 (Dec 6, 2010)

I hated when w1zzard wanted to leave (April 1st Fool' Day Joke ha ha not so funny)
Visiting TPU everyday more than 20 times ... I guess I love it 

Never go down please


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Dec 6, 2010)

Whats not to Love! ? 
TPU tells me all the technews I ever need, always covers the biggest tech stories promptly, and has very dedicated staff. thats why I love visiting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 6, 2010)

TPU is a great community with well knowledge people. TPU was a place i have learned more about computers than in most books. Being able to be here on TPU everyday makes me happy!

THANKS TPU!


----------



## Kaiser Kraus (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechpowerUp because I love computers!


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 6, 2010)

i love tpu because of the 'help others' mentality. User's are more then happy to help with anyquestions on any computer based toppic. Never mind the endless amount of information and latest and greatest news.


----------



## sam0t (Dec 6, 2010)

TPU in addition to it's numerous reviews has proved to be one of the best sources of geek information. The SSD calculator, how to flash your GPU article and GPU-Z program are just a few to come into mind right away.


----------



## tphase (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVE TPU because of all that great REVIEWS, because of the hottest and latest news, because of W1zzard and all what he did for us, here, in our home, the home of all hardware enthusiasts, extreme gamers and benchers. God bless TPU. 

And god blesses Futuremark for bringing nightmares to our GPU’s  

3DMark 11, WELCOME!


----------



## rhpsystems (Dec 6, 2010)

Owner of excelent GPU-Z, hot news and info about tech world.


----------



## zuckel (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU for assembling the most relevant reviews of every single day.


----------



## BorgOvermind (Dec 6, 2010)

I like TPU because usually the articles are new and up to date.
Don't want any key; give it to someone else.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 6, 2010)

Because of the community, this place seems to be more reliable source of objective information. And no fanboy wars are also present. Just the right juicy information for our daily work.


----------



## dertimaushh (Dec 6, 2010)

Best Reviews and News in the WorldWideWeb 

My #1 Daily page since 2005


----------



## Convexrook (Dec 6, 2010)

the place where everyone looks for new tech: This is what techpowerup is. Pure exuberance and new toys. love you TPU. you are my breakfast everyday.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 6, 2010)

When a newbie comes to TPU!, they feel the great energy of this huge team.  Its hard not to give your best for the community, and these comments prove it.


----------



## AnnCore (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh mighty TechPowerUp, with thy all mighty W1zzard and loyal servants, I love thee so for thou art the giver of *tech power* to the peasants to "*up*"power their lives!


----------



## xaira (Dec 6, 2010)

l8est tech news, and your review layout is the best in my book


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Visiting/being a member of TPU, cause its the best place for info for noobs and techies alike.  The fact that we got one of the best WCG teams is just an added bonus


----------



## jordan199 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love techpowerup because the lastest news and the best reviews.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 6, 2010)

I started coming here when W1z made the softmods for Radeon 9800 cards, then joined the forums when I started reviewing.  Even though I haven't reviewed in a while, I am here constantly sharing my knowledge, providing advice and even asking my own questions because it's a great community.


----------



## AFQ (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU for its reviews and daily review log.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because it is my #1 site for reading the latest news/reviews about hardware and software in general. Also love to read in the forums where you can really feel a good vibe coming from there, the members are always willing to give help/advice for anybody which is a good thing and makes it a warm place to come back. I specially surf a lot in the sections about modding, project logs, games and so on. At last but not least the GPUZ software is the best!!


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 6, 2010)

I like techpowerup, because I find here all reviews what I need to read  and its my defaultpage for every day. Hope, its simply


----------



## Carcharodon (Dec 6, 2010)

`Coz it's my homepage


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 6, 2010)

I like TPU because there's a nice and friendly community behind it


----------



## tromin (Dec 6, 2010)

*Awesomeness*

I love TechpowerUp because their reviews and news keep me well informed of current tech events.  It helps keep me sane ^^


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 6, 2010)

I love tpu for the honest reviews and for the the daily news .


----------



## DeadManVL (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerUp has high quality reviews and keeps me updated about new hardware.
TPU FTW!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 6, 2010)

_Veni Vidi Audivi_


----------



## polosistealth (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because there are a lot of news, helpful forum, GPU-z software, very good VGA reviews. I just love you guys !


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Tech Power up Because..... It is the only place where I can mention Cool stuff like Latency Speeds, Overclocking, and GPUs, and not have people look at me like I am speaking Klingon! Thanks TPU with out you.... I would have have know one to talk too!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 6, 2010)

It's a good community run by good admins and mods. That's all you need to make a good community really. Reviews are nice and occasional giveaways are also welcome.


----------



## toyo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fast and reliable info.


----------



## Selene (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerUp is my fav site, they always have top reviews of the latest products, awesome contests and the best forum community I have seen.


----------



## pjl321 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Consoles holding hardware back hugely*

Watching the preview video the graphics look amazing. It’s great to see what used to be pre-rendered cut scenes before the game are now actual in game real-time graphics. My question is when do you think we will see actual games looking like this?

It my belief that we are currently held back massively by the 6 year old hardware on consoles and that games will only begin to look this good a year or 2 after the release of the PS4 and Xbox720.

I am not sure how much it costs to make a benchmark like this or how long but to make an entire game at the same level of detail would increase this 10 fold I would think. It boils down to the fact that there is little money to be made in PC gaming and so developers make games look as good as they possibly can on the console’s hardware and anything more is a waste. 

I would love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## kaktus1907 (Dec 6, 2010)

i love techpowerup fast, trustfull news.. and their reviews especially perf charts are amazing..


----------



## qubit (Dec 6, 2010)

*TPU rocks. Period*

It's a great community, very active and friendly and I like to help people out with their tech problems. W1zz & the mods are critical in allowing this community to flourish, with their even-handed moderation. The product reviews are second to none and finally, I love the Thanks button!

TPU rocks. Period.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 6, 2010)

- Current tech news
 - Reliable info
 - top notch reviews
 - GPUz
 - Videocard bios
 - Case Mod Gallery
 - Informative forums
 - image hosting
 - good people.


----------



## manson_ze (Dec 6, 2010)

because i was banned once just for lovin TP UP


----------



## ozzy (Dec 6, 2010)

very helpful information about graphic card and pc stuff i learn how many things here. now i can use my nvidia sli with my p5q board


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn, I can't wait to bench again with these new benchmarks.


----------



## plocri (Dec 6, 2010)

I love tPU because it fits to my full hd monitor


----------



## ASharp (Dec 6, 2010)

I enjoy visiting TPU because it's one of the better sites out there for news items. News on TPU is well laid out and actually has items I'm interested in reading as opposed to a whole slew of useless junk other sites seem to have. Also, the daily list of hardware reviews is helpful so I can keep up with the latest hardware and see how it performs without having to search for them myself.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 6, 2010)

Some very knowledgeable people here. I like drooling of some of the awesome rigs i see. Also, it's a great place to learn about all the latest gear.


----------



## kristov_pl (Dec 6, 2010)

*I love TPU because...*

Because you have GPU-Z. My favorite software about GPU info


----------



## Tralala (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

I'm on TechPowerUp! because I love the atmosphere at once serious and fun of this site. Information is treated well, are exclusive news, photos always best, especially the forum is extremely rich in aid of any kind, thanks to more than 2 million messages and almost 55,000 members always willing to give their knowledge to the community.

TPU is the best of what is happening now!


----------



## RizeAllard (Dec 6, 2010)

The most popular reviews in one place. I like to be there!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting Techpowerup! because its my community it is the place i get my news on the tech world at large, where i read reviews on up coming hardware i wish to buy. Techpowerup! is also the meeting point of many individuals i would now call friends and whos ideas and feedback makes a difference in my choices on PC hardware and in troubleshooting any issues i may encounter, besides TPU is my internet home the community has made it such and because of that community I will always come to TPU first.  That and the fact fellow TPUers seem to put up with me when other forums wont so looks like you guys are stuck with me.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Dec 6, 2010)

I originally came here because of the great hardware reviews and continue my regular visits for the great community of PC enthusiasts.


----------



## Eternalchaos (Dec 6, 2010)

Aweseome Freaking Aweseome.


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 6, 2010)

Fresh news, hot topics, no unnecessary censoring and wide international user base.


----------



## groothof22 (Dec 6, 2010)

techpowerup is always uptodate i love that i follow it everyday


----------



## Ser-J (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU, cause rocks when it comes to pc products and news, gotta love reviews as well!


----------



## Tycho (Dec 6, 2010)

The best sites about hardware, software and other things around PC. I am here every day for new info. Also I am using your software GPUZ, the best gpu diagnostic software I know. Great is review database, which I am using for decision when I am buying new hardware. Go go go Tech Power Up!!!


----------



## theubersmurf (Dec 6, 2010)

Because the community isn't simply tolerable, they're actually pretty good people. Oh, and tech stuff.


----------



## gnesterenko (Dec 6, 2010)

*Why I  TPU*

Some of the best compilations of tech-related news and links. I love anything and everything new tech and TPU is my first stop every morning to see what cool new technologies and products appeared since the prior day.

The product reviews and benchmarks are unparalleled in the industry. I've got RSS feeds on igoogle from 5 major tech sites and tend to read any and all reviews that come up for product categories that I am in the market for (or potentially will be in the future). The thouroughness and the quality of the methodology of TPU reviews cannot be overstated.

GPUZ! Thank you!

Finally, the forums here tend to be much more civil (by several orders of magnitude) then other tech sites... to the point that one gets an actual meaningful response to a question or an opinion.

Thanks!

The obligatory disclaimer:
"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## xrealm20 (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally, I visit TPU daily because of the knowledgeable and friendly community along with detailed and in depth reviews on cutting edge hardware!

Best site/forum I've been a member of in many years.


----------



## jinaun (Dec 6, 2010)

*TPU, its simply the best*

techpowerup.com, its simply the best


----------



## br4dz (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because of the detail oriented reviews, upcoming news, and the overall quality and lack of bias.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because the community is awesome and the reviews are fantastic!

\[0_o]/ "pick me!"


----------



## cyriene (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the news, reviews, and tech knowledge the site provides.


----------



## renozi (Dec 6, 2010)

Because TechPowerUp is one of the first websites I visit daily even at 6AM in the morning!!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because I'm brainwashed by w1zzard to do so.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2010)

I love coming to Techpowerup! because of the friendly environment and the great advice! Plus the news section helps keep me up to date on the latest tech news.


----------



## Pupo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because is so sexy


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 6, 2010)

Just one reason: W1zzard


----------



## BadIronTree (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because of the tech news and the good reviews


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay for TechPowerUp, the only site on the net to write GPU reviews with relative performance charts along side accurate sound and temperature readings!  Keep rockin' TPU!


----------



## wahdangun (Dec 6, 2010)

i like to visit TPU because its simplicity, and the caring, lovely mod.

and don't forget its have plethora games to bench with, also its seems the fanboy was still controlled


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because its a great source of information that you can trust and a great community!


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 6, 2010)

I visit TPU because the reviews are honestly far more comprehensive than other review sites -- what other review sites will tape off a card's PCI-E connector to further test performance in x4 and x8 modes only?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 6, 2010)

For the news, GPUz, demos, etc.


----------



## Bayilokanto (Dec 6, 2010)

*3DMark*

I read tech news from Techpowerup because it is the mirror through which I perceive technological advancement.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Dec 6, 2010)

TPU is one of the best tech sites, because it has some of the best reviewers. Especially video card reviews by W1zz are great. I've so far not seen another website providing OC voltage/clock charts. All reviews are unbiased, and so are the articles, which always keep me updated about the newest stuff going on. 

TPU-forums and community is also great. Any tech questions I post here get answered quickly and the answers are usually quite helpful as well. Plus, you have GPU-Z


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 6, 2010)

Good reviews, nice community, and fast loading site.   joo TPU......


----------



## mobiuus (Dec 6, 2010)

it's quite very simple: techpowerup gives me everyday news in hardware and software, lots of usefull infos about pcworld, and thats what i need...im glad i can read techpowerup everyday when i come back from work...keep up the good work! xD


----------



## CounterZeus (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because:
- fast delivery of new content
- "easy on the eyes" presentation of information
- great community + good moderation on forums
- SUPERB reviews of new computer hardware, especially graphic cards
- giving away free things like this and like with gpu-z


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU cuz of its awesome community, very good reviews and up to date tech news.


----------



## spidertaker23 (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerUp is the only place that I can visit that will give me up to date news and information on hardware coming out or reviews of new stuff.  Very fast and informative!


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 6, 2010)

I like TPU for its shuffleboard, exquisite cuisine and monster [censored].


----------



## hiepgia (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah!.... 3DMark 11 ....


----------



## yosyp (Dec 6, 2010)

I like this site, because it always has fresh news from what I looking for. Keep going.
In the weekend has almost nothing new, thats what I not like on it, but its cool anyway.
GPUZ POWA ...


----------



## DarthCyclonis (Dec 6, 2010)

One of only two sites I visit and I love the reviews on TPU!


----------



## HousERaT (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because of the news and reviews.


----------



## zwawy (Dec 6, 2010)

Techpowerup in one word = Professionalism.
One of the best technical societies characterized by credibility in news and reviews.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the offer! 

Why love TPU web site? The answer is both very simple and very complicated:
Because it has everything - the simple answer.
Because it's the fastest news broadcaster site out there, one of the best articles from the web, the forum witch is a Babilon Garden where you can talk anything and get flamed or trolled, from only 1 comment  (j/k) - the average answer.

And the most complicated answer is: *BECAUSE I DO!!!*


----------



## douglatins (Dec 6, 2010)

*I love...*

Techpowerup because its were I find people that share my interests and computer crazyness, where I don't fell crazy or stupid whenever I upgrade a component a couple of months after i bought the last, where i can say i bought a 90USD cooler and i get cheers instead of cursings.
Where i can find friends and folks that are intelligent and friendly. TPU FTW


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerup!: Whenever you hear that you think, best reviews and a great user base. I absolutely love to help others, sole purpose of why I like tpu. Also, giveaways like this also make tpu a really cool online community.


----------



## derwin75 (Dec 6, 2010)

*TechPowerUp Giving Away*

TechPowerUp is Tech Thumb Up.


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 6, 2010)

I like tpu because they allow people to be individuals. most places will ban for much less then we can get away with here. I like being ale to say what I want without fear of ban hammer.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 6, 2010)

I love techpowerup for keeping me updated with most current industry information. TPU is THE best tech site.


----------



## runevirage (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU for its dedicated coverage of computer parts and not iPhones like all the other so-called tech sites seem to be these days. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## marmott (Dec 6, 2010)

always great reviews on TPU !


----------



## purefun65 (Dec 6, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> The best for reviews, news and anything and everything to do with GPU's.



I second this. great site!


----------



## mrbudgie (Dec 6, 2010)

its the community here that keeps me coming back


----------



## Imsochobo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love this site because it got so much about hardware, may it be screens, videocards, pc speakers, headphones, nas or harddrives, got it all!

Visit it everyday


----------



## robertc (Dec 6, 2010)

News forum is easy to read through, product reviews have the best formatting.


----------



## sunil (Dec 6, 2010)

I like to visit Techpowerup every morning because of it's news/reviews. Thanks Techpowerup .


----------



## kiss4luna (Dec 6, 2010)

well, because tpu is a part of life


----------



## theix (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU the way it presents news and collections of hardware review database.


----------



## sparkyar (Dec 6, 2010)

I came for the tech news, I stayed for the good friends


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because i feel like i have a big geeky family here!!!!  Oh and reviews are always tip top and incredibly easy to understand, especially video card reviews.


----------



## damric (Dec 6, 2010)

**

W1zzard's reviews are #1. TPU even keeps a data base of other site's reviews, so I'm never in the dark about a piece of hardware while shopping. GPU-Z  Lot's of other utilities, drivers, ect are hosted here. I think GPU-Z was the original reason I came to TPU, but mostly I like to look at the TPU main page daily to see all of the news and reviews.


----------



## larva9999 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Best forum website*

TechPowerUp is the best forum i ever knew. Always give me solution for my problem n actual news.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because its a great community.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because of all of you! You guys are the best around, in and out of the forum.

The reviews aren't bad either


----------



## Gz_24 (Dec 6, 2010)

You'll Never Walk Alone I love TECHPOWERUP


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU mainly because of its community. The reviews are fantastic, and any time you ask a question, people love to help you. The constructive comments that people make really have helped me in my decision for my computer build, which I was unable to get from anywhere else.


----------



## riska (Dec 6, 2010)

It is because this site have the best and newest news and reviews as simple as that!


----------



## Lubna (Dec 6, 2010)

*I Love TechPowerUP*

I´m into TechPowerUP


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

For me it has to be the filthy HD pictures of hardware and the witty banter.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 6, 2010)

TPU is like underwear that you have had on for a couple days and you dont want to change them because there so cozy and warm,and you hate the feeling of the cold clean underwear,so you just stay inside the same ones for a couple weeks.


----------



## pr@$r1g (Dec 6, 2010)

OK first is the most informative about anything new .... hardware ,software(GPUz,nvflash,atitool,etc,etc) & updates.Until recently i got to know what is OCing ,since then im loving every bit of it.Thanks to TPU ,it was the first ... i followed TPU 3yrs back since then im following...Seriously 

Good luck all u fellas .............


----------



## sh4un (Dec 6, 2010)

*I Love TechPowerUp*

I love TechPowerUp because it keeps me up to date with everything tech.


----------



## Kiji (Dec 6, 2010)

The best place to keep up with the latest hardware related news, and the best reviews.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 6, 2010)

**

t77snapshot is addicted to TPU because of the awesome friends I have made, w1z's amazing reviews, the everyday tech news from bta, gotta give shouts out to my WCG crunchers and the mods for doing their job with great honor and respect. Before I discovered this site I didn't know jack about computers and now I am thankful for all the support and help over the past 2 years from all you guys, thanks.


----------



## scope54 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because you guys always have new tech news somehow.


----------



## Gedu (Dec 6, 2010)

Comment


----------



## lucifermn (Dec 6, 2010)

I visit TPU everyday because:
it's fast 
it's unbiased 
it's reliable 
it's fresh
and finally it's honest. Simply best in the business.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 6, 2010)

I visit TPU because of the odd  mods,reviews,Tatty Ones Avatar right now damn....Most of all one of the few site were the red team gets along with the green and no one acts like a........Also you guys put up with me


----------



## Gzero (Dec 6, 2010)

Because TPU has been here for so long now


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 6, 2010)

i haz techpowersup bc of da awsom mods an teh lolz catz 







in all seriousness, I love techpowerup as it is where I learned most of the computer stuff I know now. the mods are awesome and we all love the lolz cats. But it is a community I do not have to really worry about being flamed (except on mac stuff, shame on you for flaming me.) Always new reviews, always someone to help out.






Enough lol cats


----------



## NinjaCool (Dec 6, 2010)

Because I find it is a great source of hardware news and contains a helpful community


----------



## Footman (Dec 6, 2010)

I've followed Wizzard from the very beginning of TechPowerUp and before. Your GPU reviews are in my opinion the best, I really appreciate the performance details at all the resolutions as well as subjective noise levels. makes choosing my next video card easier. GPU-Z is a must for me during benchmarking, I visit TechPowerUp every day and when I have posted technical questions in the forums I invariably get answered quickly. Nice work guys. Any chance I can snag a key for 3D Mark 2011 now?
Cheers,
Footman.


----------



## Reeves-81 (Dec 6, 2010)

Community, Up to date info, always something interesting.... Simply, Awesome!


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU for not having the "holier than thou" atmosphere that seems to permeate the rest of the tech community.


----------



## ooiman92 (Dec 6, 2010)

It's full of information and keeps me up to date


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 6, 2010)

It's great!


----------



## christian27 (Dec 6, 2010)

techPowerUp like me that has the best reviews of hardware , and the best software (GPUZ,GPUTOOL,rbe,etc)


----------



## cytrus (Dec 6, 2010)

I visit TechPowerUp daily. I call it the hub of power. More precisely - TechPowerHub.
Fresh. Cool. Powerfully. So here I am.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 6, 2010)

i enjoy techpowerup, for the family, all my freinds are here, when i wake up in the morning its the first website i check either to see btanur's news or too see if someone needs help, when i get off work its the first website i check for the same reason, i love the atmosphere the people are great, and community is always exspanding its a great place to grow and learn knowledge. without techpowerup i wouldnt have met such wonderfull people.

you guys are like family to me


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 6, 2010)

<Insert kiss-ass comment here about TPU to win the damn software.>
<Insert boot-polish compliment to W1zzard referring his work and other stuff he already knows and must sound like a scratched disk by now.>


I suffer from TPUitis (Discovered by the TPU's Dr. Panchoman T.M.D.), a rare disease found only in this forum where one starts as a newcomer trying to get some shit solved and then is surrounded by a very good community determined to help. That helping feeling is soon transmitted to the newcomer and once he notices it, he can no longer get rid of it.

Ok, fine, I'll say something nice...I like it here because of the constant accurate first-hand tech news updates, great community, W1zzard's work (Reviews and Software) and that nobody banned me yet. 

Best damn tech site in the Internets! Ignore all trolls who say otherwise.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Techpowerup because you constantly update your site with new technology news.  This allowed me to stay informed about computer hardware even while deployed to Afghanistan.


----------



## bogie (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting techpowerup because it's

"The best place to get graphics news and reviews!"


----------



## blibba (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU as it's the hub of the online PC enthusiast community.


----------



## Neo4 (Dec 6, 2010)

techPowerUp! is my favorite (literally) website for computer hardware news and the forums are full of friendly and helpful advise. It will be very interesting to finally be able to download and run 3DMark 11. It's been a long time coming and I'm excited that it's almost here. In fact, 3DMark 11 is one of the reasons I upgraded my video card and got Windows 7.


----------



## DJEscreet (Dec 6, 2010)

i am a geek!! lol


----------



## mauriek (Dec 6, 2010)

Top quality technical discussion with deep technical argument..that's my reason.


----------



## Pap1er (Dec 6, 2010)

I like Techpowerup, because it is the only place where i can find help if I am in trouble with my machine. Huge number of people willing to help with (sometimes banal) problems... This is why I am happy here.


----------



## acperience7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great hardware reviews
Highly knowledgeable members
Great industry news feeds
Very helpful people
Good atmosphere


----------



## bpgt64 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because everyone around me is computer illiterate, and it helps me from rocking in the corner mumbling, "find a happy place"  all day long.


----------



## dullich (Dec 6, 2010)

i love techpowerup because the site always have the best hardware news and reviews on web


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 6, 2010)

I like TPU for its cutting edge news and info and also for both getting help with the issues that come with pcs and the buzz you get helping others with their probs, its a merry go round of JOY


----------



## wteSmithy (Dec 6, 2010)

TechPowerUp.com is great because of the concise, knowledgeable and indepth reviews that have helped myself and friends decide on future purchases. After all, it's a well-respected website that myself and most of my friends know and keep returning to. Happy Xmas guys!


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 6, 2010)

What first brought me to TPU is the excellent, thorough, easily accessible and frequently updated news section, then I admired the quick reviews and GPU-z! After a while a friend of mine (Hayder Master) recommended that I register at the forums to ask for help and I found the forums to be one of the most active and lively among tech sites.


----------



## piotrekhc (Dec 6, 2010)

Why i im here every day ? hm.. simple Its my daily fix


----------



## Shinshin (Dec 6, 2010)

These days, it's all about social networking and getting the news as fast as possible.
In both areas TPU excels - Its social community is the best and there's no other place I go to check for HW news.
These two combined is a win-win situation!
And TPU's in-depth reviews are... 


 TPU


----------



## The Witcher (Dec 6, 2010)

I like visiting Techpowerup.com daily for several reasons:

1. The hardware reviews here are not biased if you compare them with other famous websites which are related to these subjects.

2. A great community which contain my types of people. from the nice guy who would help you without judging you or making you feel stupid to the real geeks who are fun to talk with, the genuine flamers which I never get bored from their wars...etc, oh I almost forgot the "old farts" who keeps looking at us like their sons and we looking at them like our Masters .

3. The Forums are divided into many categories so no matter what you wanna talk about, you will most likely to find a category to fit your needs.

4- The layout is very simply and rich with links which always interest me such as the latest discussed topics so you don't have to wait for long time in order for the page to load.

5- For the most part the members here don't care about a few misspells here and there and don't make you feel embarrassed because of your "not that good" English.

Finally, I like the mods here, they act like the matures that they are and from what I saw and experienced, they tend not to take things personally.

(I hope that I have not forgot something else)

It's been 3 years since I found this website and I'm glad that I found it.


----------



## Ragsters (Dec 6, 2010)

Because I love viewing the case mod gallery.


----------



## magibeg (Dec 6, 2010)

TPU. It's just damn good.


----------



## pocenk (Dec 6, 2010)

i love visiting techpowerup.com because the review can be trusted, also it's always up to date


----------



## theonedub (Dec 6, 2010)

I visit TechPowerUp because of the great reviews, and because its home to one of the best WCG and F@H teams around.


----------



## silvelu88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because it posts a lot of hard/soft news and very helpful reviews..


----------



## Bahmanvidia (Dec 6, 2010)

I love techpowerup because this is where i can find most up to date and more importantly trusted news and reviews of many computer parts specially vga cards. and also this has a good collection of vga bioses and utilities like gpu-z and many other useful programs.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU for the excellent reviews and news articles, but also for the friendly and helpful community (including those over at generalnonsense.net ).


----------



## boltcranck (Dec 6, 2010)

It´s more than love, this web page is part of my life because here I found the news , articles , reviews and downloads of the PC industry.
   And the most important this is the home of GPU-Z.


----------



## Bl4ck (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet !, the first 3Dmark since 2001 with good graphics ;]


----------



## OneCool (Dec 6, 2010)

There is only one answer as to why I come here.




*THE HARDWARE BABY!!*


----------



## d4rk_ch1ld (Dec 6, 2010)

Big kiss from croatia!


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU because I enjoy helping others resolve issues they are having with software and hardware. I also love the fact that TPU keeps me up to date with all the new hardware and software that is being released.


----------



## shadowthor (Dec 6, 2010)

I love techpowerup because it gives me up to date info on the new technology out there as well as the amazing giveaways they have each month from manufacturers. Rock on.


----------



## Antykain (Dec 6, 2010)

techPowerUp has been a favorite site of mine for quite awhile now.  techPowerUp is my first stop for daily for updates on the latest hardware and software information, reviews, of course.. GPU-Z.  What more can I say, I love this place!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love it because Wizz's avatar has a nose that looks similar to something else 

Plus the top notch news service and quality responses in help threads!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 6, 2010)

TPU is the bomb!

Love the reviews on this site.


----------



## Mandown (Dec 6, 2010)

Love TPU for all the reviews and news updates, and most people having great knowledge of technology, and IMO better than any other tech site.


----------



## Easo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because of the all new info about hardware.


----------



## dhasselhoff (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerUp because it is like IHOP.  No matter how fat I am, someone reading it is fatter.


----------



## Onsager (Dec 6, 2010)

*TechPowerUp!*

It is with little doubt that each TPU reader (member) visits daily to remain informed.  However there are only a few who especially value the level of detail, and the careful selection of relevant topics.  My time is never wasted by meaningless entries, and each of us would be worse off without it.


----------



## ThaBoss (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerUp because of interesting news


----------



## Triton.se (Dec 6, 2010)

Great forum, in-depth hardware reviews, awesome software/utilities collection.


----------



## lism (Dec 6, 2010)

Where else is a website that sums up all the important hardware news ? 

Reviews on Techpowerup are by far the most advanced ones with clear information on a decent or less 'good' product. The Videocard reviews area is proberly the best part of the whole website.

The community is also alive, which is the most important one.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 6, 2010)

I love it because i cant hate it


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 6, 2010)

I ended up here by googling case mod pictures.  TPUs case mod gallery became an inspiration of sorts and somehow along the way I noticed that there are some nifty reviews, news articles, and a great geek support community.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2010)

My favourite site by far. It's well moderated, has a real sense of "community" (very hard to find in the world of the web) I have also learnt alot from the various members and moderators and it's always my first port of call for hardware reviews and any technical problems I may be having.
This place gave me the knowledge to build my first gaming computer


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 6, 2010)

Love the community here, it's that simple. I can find tech news on a dozen websites, but I can't find this kind of community anywhere.


----------



## kayawish24 (Dec 6, 2010)

i love visiting TechPowerUp because TechPowerUp is Tech GOD , i am the one who directly conects with GOD rather then conecting with prophets ...


----------



## MMauro (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TechPowerUp because it is the first to give the news.


----------



## cavemanthreeonesix (Dec 6, 2010)

who else has it all?


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 6, 2010)

I first noticed TPU forums when I used W1zzard's, "X800 GTO and GTO² to X850 XT Mod" article back in the day and since have been quite impressed with this forum as an excellent source for VGA bios, flashing, and tech reviews. There are other great forums out there such as XS forums and so but TPU forums remains unique for their dedication to the VGA bios library and updates on VGA flashing tools. That is why for all of my VGA needs and good company I come to TPU forums.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the community and the reviews


----------



## Bloo (Dec 6, 2010)

Because i visit techpowerup page twice a day and the reviews are the best.


----------



## tasiogurria (Dec 6, 2010)

Techpowerup has the most complete databse about computers and the most important things:

¡PARTIAL INFORMATION!

PD: Not like Tom's ass-sell to companies.


----------



## valrond (Dec 6, 2010)

Techpowerup is one of my favourite computer tech sites on the web. One of the reasons is that it compares a lot of graphics cards at once,not just a few, in a bunch of games, and offers overall performance percentage and watts/performance per dollar.
It keeps me up to date with the tech and the forums are fun and useful.


----------



## LHC (Dec 6, 2010)

*Cool* site with *fresh* tests of *hot* stuff.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2010)

So I'm thankful to TPU for: Content (can you say GPU-Z? by the site founder W1zzard himself) and downloads; Breaking news; Cutting edge mods; the general community that is always helpful; great moderators.  I've been coming back since I got hooked on this site in 2005!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 6, 2010)

Quite simply:

Incredible news on the front page.
Solid forum content and support.
Friendly environment.


----------



## qu4k3r (Dec 6, 2010)

It has an excellent collection of news and hardware reviews, both internal and linked to other pages. Ideal for updates in the world of technology. The forum is excellent as are its members and the help they bring in all levels, where all learning and provide with a grain of sand. Not to mention their distributed computing project teams where altruistically donate part of their processing power of computers to help solve serious problems in one way or another affect us all.


----------



## dM@n (Dec 6, 2010)

I love going to TechPowerUp because there's always the up-to-date news and reviews everyday.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 6, 2010)

Where else am I to go to find awesome people to chat with about current and upcoming Computer Hardware, read reviews that are dead on accurate, compete head to head with some of the best Overclockers on the internet, share my knowledge whilst expanding my own?

Where else am I to go to download GPUz, read the latest news on technology and share game/hardware experiences with amazing kind hearted people from all over the world?

Some might say Fudzilla for news, Xtreme Overclocking for help or Toms Hardware for reviews. I say No to them all! There is only one place I need to be and one place to house it all! TPU!! 

Thank You everyone at TPU! For Being apart of the best Tech Forum on the Internet and making this place as amazing as it is!


----------



## mrcmark (Dec 6, 2010)

fast news and updates that's why =)


----------



## Pjokerxp_ (Dec 6, 2010)

simply simple !


----------



## Skyjoo (Dec 6, 2010)

Honestly, I find news on here that the other guys never mention or bring it up later.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because:

-- you were (and still are) always there when I was in need, and a friend in need is a friend indeed. 
-- TPU is tolerant, a newbie gets recognised and helped when one's recognized as a genuine newbie as opposed to someone attempting to play smartie-pants...
-- the reviews and news items here can't be compared to those of other websites - news appear here ultra-quick, and the reviews are genuine and unbiased.
-- TPU accepts its members' errors, there were times where I (and other members) tried to give our best advice and were mistaken - TPU believes that no one is infallible and gives a chance to everyone
-- Last but not least is the general sense of humor prevailing. We pull each others' legs, laugh at some mistakes, occasionally appearing deathly serious but there was never something a couple of  and  and  and a  or two  or perhaps a  wouldn't resolve


----------



## HELLSPAWNPR (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Techpowerup because its were i get my  Pc Game , Hardware and OC info. It just rulez!


----------



## wolf (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting techpowerup because it is the best community online. the members, the moderators and of course W1zzard make it the best discussion forum on the net.


----------



## Cobolt0005 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I dont post much but I read TPU just about everyday for News post and reviews even have TPU linked on my Droid.


----------



## karnak (Dec 6, 2010)

I love visiting TPU on an almost daily basis because I find it to be the best, cleanest, and most concise source of a subject near and dear to my heart; hardware and anything hardware flavoured.  Thank you TPU.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Dec 6, 2010)

Tech power up is simply the most up to date and precise form of technical information that can be found anywhere for the computer industry


----------



## kkarab (Dec 6, 2010)

I first came around these parts searching for some inside info on...hhmmmmm....
let me see...was that a graphic card or a cpu technical specs...(can someone PLEASE update the GPU+CPU Databases>it's really a shame)
Where was I?....AAAAAAhhhhh yesss.... I was trying to decide which video card to buy...
Or was it...overclocking the card i had just bought?....

Oh God i can't really remember...Was it good?...Nice?...Right to the point?...Produced a fuzzy feeling of hapiness knowing you (i for that matter) knew better than all the others?...

TekPowerUp?...What is that?...A power drink for the gym or food for the restless minds?...

Anyway...I like techpowerup because i never had to post in order to find out what i was looking
for...(does that mean i'm lazy or that i need answers yesterday!)...

Now...Let's see...I've been playing Dirt 2 and need help deciding what is the best replacement card for my old trusty HD 3870..If only i could find some vga reviews that include dirt2...


----------



## NitroX (Dec 6, 2010)

*Overclocker from Colombia*

I use Techpowerup every day to be up to date, also in the overclcoking scene is very important, here in Colombia is a very important source of information of hardware and benchmarking so thanks Techpowerup.com from Colombia


----------



## nick_1992 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love TPU because it is a very friendly and helpful community, and well... it rocks of course


----------



## Altered (Dec 7, 2010)

I really like it here for many reasons. 


Reviews are awesome. Along with the interaction with the forum to get and give feedback is really great.
Articles are great for learning and keeping up to date on the latest tech.
Image Hosting is FREE  
GPU-Z and all of its greatness 
VGA BIOS Collection found nowhere else that I know of. 
Case Mod Gallery is unreal. What some people can do is show is very entertaining and informative.
Downloads usually top notch speeds and everything you could ask for in one handy place. 
Review, GPU, and CPU Databases is great for me and others running older hardware on a tight budget normally. Excellent way to get the low down when comparing components.  
Buy/Sell/Trade/Giveaway Forum is better than anywhere on the net for great deals.
People here are always helpful. Friendly atmosphere.

If that doesnt convince anyone to love visiting TechPowerUp then I give up.


----------



## atirage (Dec 7, 2010)

I love to visit TechPowerUp! to find the latest and freshest news on hardware, software, gadgets and everything IT related. Most of all I love the the hardware reviews and the listing of the aforementioned..


...and of course the latest scoops on competitions and giveaways!


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn that's a good list you made Altered.  

I can only add -
Getting help on technical issues (& homework) in the programming and web-mastering sub forum is awesome


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2010)

I love visiting Techpowerup because it has the best sense of community out of all the tech sites.


----------



## techie81 (Dec 7, 2010)

Techpowerup seems to get the good news first!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2010)

What's not to love? 

Everything's just cool to be totally general. The staff (starting with W1z and his reviews) then the community then W1z's software are the reasons I love this place relative to other sites in that order. And speaking of his coding knack there are little things here that I just don't see anywhere else like the Thanks feature and System Specs in avatar and that I assume Wiz added to the board software. Again, that's speculation but at any rate I like.


----------



## anasuelli (Dec 7, 2010)

Because I DO love your reviews and I think TechPowerUp! as one of the few IT sites blessed with 

*reliability*


----------



## mrtpena (Dec 7, 2010)

3 simple words...KNOWLEDGEABLE, TRUSTWORTHY, and DEPENDABLE.


----------



## Zudeo (Dec 7, 2010)

I work at a retail PC store in Canada. I find TechPowerUp has the most up-to-date information on Consumer Electronics.  Admittedly this is the first time I've commented on this forums, but it is one of my favourite sites I visit throughout the day.


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love TPU because of its friendly and helpfull community that gives us a piece of mind
everytime we bootup our computers! with TechPowerUp knowledge is limitless!!


----------



## Stp (Dec 7, 2010)

TechPowerUp > Power Up your Technology Life Style !


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 7, 2010)

I enjoy TechPowerUp because of the sense of community I feel with the members and for the "One Stop Shop" for reviews, news, and troubleshooting/help.

Its give aways like this that promote the community feeling I was talking about. 



Yeah I totally forgot about the amazing programs that TPU backs.  GPU-Z, RBE, Real Temp, and GPU Tool are amazing!  Not to mention the BIOS collection and the free image hosting.


----------



## acer1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Frequently updated news and files posted.  Introduces me to upcoming products that I find 'must have' when I'm researching the next computer to build for somebody.  Today's Thermaltake case news post is a good example.


----------



## hidea (Dec 7, 2010)

*I wanna run a NEW 3DMark*

PC enthusiast always looking forward to this site to distribute information to users.


----------



## Nothgrin (Dec 7, 2010)

The community is what makes up TPU. Not only do we have up to date reviews and new products but everyone shares their wealth of knowledge along with all of that.


----------



## GLD (Dec 7, 2010)

*Back to the future...*

If I may be so bold as to enter a previous post of mine as to why I like visiting TPU.

 TPU has made my life better...


----------



## Mort (Dec 7, 2010)

I can learn something, find answers to many questions, receive help, read interesting news and many many more. And that is what crossed my mind after 4 days of reading TechPowerUp forums

Best Regards,
Marek


----------



## holy_ (Dec 7, 2010)

I love techPowerUp! because of its nice reviews and news.
And of course GPU-Z


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 7, 2010)

Because their awesome and sometimes give free stuff away (say, 3DMark11 keys).


----------



## KainXS (Dec 7, 2010)

Why I love posting on TPU, 

TPU is awesome, to start with the mods are friendly and pretty unbiased and the overall community is as awesome as it was 3 years ago when I joined as it is now, alot of the members from back then are still on so I look forward to seeing what these guys post. I like posting because I know these dudes and dudettes are on and I like talking to them and helping people out with tech problems.


----------



## HD4870 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love TPU so much that I send some leaks to Wizzard


----------



## GSG-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

TechPowerUp is my main site because when PlanetAMD64 went under I did not really know where to go. So I went to the forums that were most linked to from PAMD64...and you know W1zz was awesome and tolerated some kid AIMing him and asking him if he needed help with reviews and all kinds of other crap that we all know he does best. Now 5 years later when I have a real job that won't let me sit on the forum 12 hours a day I still come back here a few times a day. 

Oh and lets not forget trades. TPU is SOLID for keeping who trades here clean; alot of us buy our gear with previous experience so thats great.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 7, 2010)

I visit TPU Because Wizzard and I( and a good amount of the members) both love coke and hookers.  The reviews and the B/S/T forum are also top notch


----------



## steelkane (Dec 7, 2010)

My Fox tab is always first & always there because the site is clean, easy to navigate & full of the content I like.


----------



## Depth (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice reviews and news released on the RSS feed near daily.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Dec 7, 2010)

knowledge, news, and the community are why I love Techpowerup.com


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 7, 2010)

I love TPU because it the "next" best thing beside's sex.


----------



## CrazyGPU (Dec 7, 2010)

I love Techpowerup because It gives me the hardware news in the morning when I drink my first coffee.

It makes my home warm with GPUz in the winter time. 

It makes my home cool with RealTemp when tempereatures get too hot. 

Techpowerup gives me plenty of hardware love in the reviews full of games and resolutions that keeps the forums discussing. 

I have to say, Im a thief... I copy lots of charts and paste them in forums for "hard" debates. But Techpowerup is forgiving. It keeps on feeding me with them. 

And when the night and silence comes, it is with me with the late news so I can go and dream about the hardware that I want to get someday. 

*Techpowerup* is my hardware home.


----------



## TheOne (Dec 7, 2010)

GPU Reviews.


----------



## zaqwsx (Dec 7, 2010)

TPU. The best forum, hardware and software reviews period!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 7, 2010)

*TechPowerup helps me perform at work*

I use TechPowerUp at work for researching issues and getting the latest information on products. I work in Tech Support at one of the Major computer Companies (I can not say who it is) I use you all's information to assist in solving customer's issues every day. Thanks.!!


----------



## ShogoXT (Dec 7, 2010)

Alot of posts in this thread here. I always use techpowerup as the first source of hardware reviews. You always get advanced information on how stuff works here.


----------



## DarkAnbu (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm new to TPU but I have come to love the reviews and fast news. Thank you TPU for doing such a great job!


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 7, 2010)

TPU...not just a Tech Forum... It's a way of life.


----------



## stiffxiii (Dec 7, 2010)

This is simply the best and fastest way to get into things. Latest hardware and software reviews that can be TRUSTED! Thanks Techpowerup!


----------



## Yukikaze (Dec 7, 2010)

My name is Yukikaze, and I love TPU because this is like hardwareholics anonymous!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm a proud member of the tpu community, great cheery spirit. Better than anywhere else, fast news, great reviews and ofcourse the GREAT MEMBERS AND STAFF. They are all glad to help with whatever problem you seem to have and treat you like a brother.


----------



## KrisC (Dec 7, 2010)

TPU is part of my morning news routine. Cant imagine having to look elsewhere.


----------



## iLLz (Dec 7, 2010)

I love visiting Techpowerup.com because of the oustanding community which resides here, the software produced here (GPU-Z) and the helpfulness of the members.  Not to mention the cutting edge news posted daily!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 7, 2010)

I love TPU because

...it taught me all I know about computers
...it saved me tons of money
...it created a fire in me, that is still burning, even after an eight month computer absence due to military duty
...it provides me with the information I need and want
...it has a wide variety of people in the community, therefore a wide variety of opinions
...its clean, simple and uncluttered.


----------



## cat_fish_1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love visiting Techpowerup because they make the best reviews!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2010)

It's an addiction


----------



## basco (Dec 7, 2010)

because tpu boils it down to the nitty gritty in the world of hardware.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 7, 2010)

Allways a friendly tone, allways helpfulness and a unbiased TPU moderator crew


----------



## laszlo (Dec 7, 2010)

i don't love i'm addicted...


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm relatively new to TPU as a registered user,but been visiting often long before that.Why do I love it so much?It never let me down in finding answers for any technical questions from the world of computers and beyond..quickly.And most of the members I've come across so far is a bunch of goog fellas.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 7, 2010)

I love techpowerup because of a few people here I really enjoy speaking with.

Also the discussions about new products.

That's about it really.


----------



## Szita (Dec 7, 2010)

*mark*

Én azért szeretem, mert a legfrisebb és gyártófüggetlen.


----------



## lekiu (Dec 7, 2010)

*thats*

what i´m waiting for.

tpu ist the best news site


----------



## schumacher_peng (Dec 7, 2010)

oh yeah! who's the lucky guy?


----------



## erixx (Dec 7, 2010)

TechPowerUp is such a tumbs up on real tech power, makes other sites look noob or academic.


----------



## onzfeat (Dec 7, 2010)

*Tpu*

i dont know, im just keep visiting techpowerup


----------



## kaktus1907 (Dec 7, 2010)

you are always fast and reliable.. GO TPU!!


----------



## Breit (Dec 7, 2010)

i guess i'm just here since the beginning. 
this is one of the first sites i open on a daily basis just to get informed whats new and shiny! this site gives a good overview to that.


----------



## BlackMagic (Dec 7, 2010)

It has become a second home for me, a super source of knowledge. 
I'll always come here first before looking elsewhere for information.
TPU is the bomb, not much else compares.
Thanks to all of you, everyone involved, for sharing so much.


----------



## Play3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Techpowerup its my main go to for news about anything that is up and coming.

The forums are the best place to find out anything and there is always someone willing to help you out.

TPU FTW


----------



## NAVI_Z (Dec 7, 2010)

There are many reasons i visit Techpowerup. Too many to list.Its simply the very best place for one stop shop for everything pc orientated. Most of all, its the people that form this community. I love how we all look out for one another in any way,shape, or form. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Kreij (Dec 7, 2010)

I love visiting TechPowerUp because of the pristine blue water gently lapping against the white sandy beaches, the beautiful, long hair girls in bikinis and the delightful coconut and pineapple flavored mixed drinks.
Oh wait ... that's the Caribbean. My bad.

I love TPU 'cause it's "home".


----------



## Bllacky (Dec 7, 2010)

*Good going!*

I think you have the most informative reviews of all the tech review websites I know of, because of this I've always recommended you to anyone who was looking for a good video card review website. 
I really appreciate the performance per watt graphs. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## REDDLINE (Dec 7, 2010)

For me, you go to other similar sites that are more concerned with status and ego, 
Here you need any help at all and many people will come to help you with your problem,
Its a wonderful tech site with many helpful, educated people who know their 'stuff'.
You get the some of the best, most unbiased reviews of products.


----------



## Lipton (Dec 7, 2010)

It's _the_ source for tech news and truly unique in-house reviews!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2010)

i got 2 more keys. now total keys SIX



FlanK3r said:


> whau, six keys, more chances for us?


yes. i'll just draw 6 winners from the posts in this thread


----------



## FilipM (Dec 7, 2010)

Great UNBIASED reviews does it for me. Top that with the great comunity and lots of news, and Techpower up is the winner in my book

Thats why i come here


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 7, 2010)

love at first sight it was, I remember the day I first saw her... ahh how sexy.  how beautiful, how sweet.. tpu is just the best, no other argument necessary. keep on keepin on tpu.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 7, 2010)

Why do I love visiting TPU?

W1zzard's reviews, which are some of the most detailed and thorough available anywhere. I know that if W1zz says a product is good, then I can buy it with no qualms.


----------



## geenidee? (Dec 7, 2010)

The first thing when I have started up my Computer is going to TechPowerUp!
Cause I love to read all the great News, Reviews, Articles and be UP to date 
and can talk with other people about it.. thats why I love TechPowerUP!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2010)

Winners are: techie81, AsphyxiA, MoonPig, damric, AndreiD, ShogoXT 

I sent the keys via PM. Congratulations!


----------

